# What time is it?



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there a way to connect to Greenwichmeantime and find out the time on Kindle?  Or some other website?  I got the website but not the time of day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I _think _the time is set automatically when you connect to whispernet and the machine keeps track as long as it is on. If you don't have whispernet, it's probably set to whatever time it was at Amazon, from whence it shipped. If you re-boot it may go back to that time. I don NOT believe there is anyway for it to, say, talk to your computer via USB to correct the time.

But I'm sure there's someone around here who knows more and/or can explain it better. 

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Time is already set Dori, when reading if you hold Alt & T the time in displayed in lower left hand corner.  Not sure if that is what you were asking?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

TYVM    The Alt T is what I had forgotton all about.


----------

